

Five Choices: Or, Why I Won't Give Dave Pell Twelve Dollars (2002) - vkb
http://www.downes.ca/post/78

======
bradleyland
I ended up skimming a lot of this, because the author got a bit long winded. I
got down to the five choices and had to wonder to myself which of them Dave
Pell made, because he still publishes NextDraft today:

[http://nextdraft.com](http://nextdraft.com)

It has not, however, been in continuous publication. At any rate, Mr. Pell
seems to have kept the lights on producing online content.

